# Assign 16: Feet or Instruments or both



## Nikon Fan (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay weird topic here, but in the "Ask Anything" thread in off topic I asked twice what we should do for this weeks assignment and this was the response  So take feet shots, or instruments, or pics of your feet playing instruments  This one should definitley spawn some creativity...and it's also 34 mins b4 Monday again :mrgreen: As always post new pics please, and a new assignment will be posted next monday


----------



## Corry (Aug 8, 2005)

I can't wait to see the results of this!!!  Damn...I DO have an old one that would fit in here, but this is for NEW pics!


----------



## kalee (Aug 8, 2005)

i'm such a spaz...
always using my kids.

buh!


----------



## fightheheathens (Aug 10, 2005)

just a quick little shot i did last night. Its my feet playing the pipe organ at school. (yes i actually play the organ too)


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 10, 2005)

Dang! I wanted to go and ask my friend and choirmaster to play the pipe organ for me so I could come up with a "unique" photo of feet and instrument, and one in which feet and instrument really belong together! And you come and beat me to it.... what now? And I wanted to do it in this same way: feet blurred from motion blur. Hmph. Now I must be creative again... think up something new...


----------



## fightheheathens (Aug 10, 2005)

well im sure you could do better, i misplaced my tripod so i had to set it on a stool and all my angles were limited, plus im sure the organs in your town are much more impressive and old and in cool churches


----------



## BlackDog's (Aug 10, 2005)

Well Doc Martins could be considered as walking instruments - right?


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 12, 2005)

My humble contribution.


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes! I remeber to post these at 11:49 CST on Sunday and they're a series


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 14, 2005)

i have a very weird idea for this one.  i'll get back to you if i decide to do it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

